# Bilt hamber auto wheel



## Spud2078

anyone know anywhere that does this product(BH auto wheel) in Northern Ireland that would be able to collect today? tough ask I know, but would love to get the car done today before the rain comes back. Don't finish work until 5:30 which is the problem. Thanks.


----------



## percymon

have you tried blok51 in Kilrea ?

telephone 0742 8000 051.


Unit 13
Kilrea Enterprise Centre,
Kilrea
BT51 5QU

Only open until 5pm, but they might be able to leave the goods somewhere for you to collect later?


PROCAR BELFAST 02890817187 carry some BH products - open until 5:30


----------



## Spud2078

percymon said:


> have you tried blok51 in Kilrea ?
> 
> telephone 0742 8000 051.
> 
> Unit 13
> Kilrea Enterprise Centre,
> Kilrea
> BT51 5QU
> 
> Only open until 5pm, but they might be able to leave the goods somewhere for you to collect later?
> 
> PROCAR BELFAST 02890817187 carry some BH products - open until 5:30


 many thanks chap, Blok51 kindly sorting me out, just happens he's travelling my way so even meeting me with it, gentleman!!


----------



## Steo2019

Spud2078 said:


> many thanks chap, Blok51 kindly sorting me out, just happens he's travelling my way so even meeting me with it, gentleman!!


Great bunch of lads running that place,I've ordered quite a bit of gear from them and always great service,I'm kinda new to this so they answer my silly questions too :thumb:


----------

